# Northwestern Writing Stage & Screen vs MFA Film TV Production USC



## CafeLavazza (Apr 6, 2011)

Which would you choose and why?  Which would put one in a better position post-graduation in terms of job prospects?


----------



## CafeLavazza (Apr 9, 2011)

come on, anybody?!


----------



## beezy16 (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats on getting into both programs! When I was applying I contacted people at both schools. Really you should just call up the schools and see if they can put you in touch with anyone. 

Good Luck!


----------



## CafeLavazza (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea, I think that's the decision I'm going to make.  Also, I'm more interested in have an all-around film education as opposed to a program focused mostly on writing.  I spoke to some Northwestern second year students, though, and it seems like most (if not all) of them are going to have jobs upon graduation--I wonder what the statistic is for USC grads?


----------

